

Retina performance issues since 10.8.2 update - olouv
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4318203?start=0&tstart=0

======
olouv
Performance has been divided by 5 since latest EFI update. Seems like CPU/GPU
are being heavily throttled. SMC reset fixes it.

